# Re-Freezing Sand Fleas



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Does re-freezing affect the scent of sand fleas?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*sand fleas*



patindaytona said:


> Does re-freezing affect the scent of sand fleas?


Heck, I didn't know you could freeze them in the first place. Let alone re-freeze them.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*??????????????????*

Freeze a sand flea................................



WHY?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Go into your local bait shop..look in freezer.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Refreezing Sand Fleas*

I've never refroze them but to freeze them and keep them from turning black, blanch them in boiling water got a FEW seconds.

I have friends that don't do this; merely put them in a plastic bag and freeze. Eventually, thy turn black. C2


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Why Freeze a Sand Flea? ..because they are deadly as bait from December to March , because they are hard to dig then and deadly on any Mullet Or Pups or anything that might be around that usualy eats them and hasnt seen one in awhile ...D


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*sand fleas*



POMPINOLOVER said:


> Why Freeze a Sand Flea? ..because they are deadly as bait from December to March , because they are hard to dig then and deadly on any Mullet Or Pups or anything that might be around that usualy eats them and hasnt seen one in awhile ...D


hadn't thought of that!Makes sense though.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> I've never refroze them but to freeze them and keep them from turning black, blanch them in boiling water got a FEW seconds.
> 
> I have friends that don't do this; merely put them in a plastic bag and freeze. Eventually, thy turn black. C2


Turning blk doesn't stop the fish from taking the sandflea but the stinch from dead sf's is killer. If they are frozen be sure to try and keep them in your cooler so they don't fully thaw... if they do try and keep them in a cool place.. then re-freeze once you get back home... 

As I stated, the stinch, I wouldn't try this more than twice because once they thaw again they will probably start to smell everthing up... Ask AtlantaKing and the misplaced sandfleas in his old car...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Life of a Sand Flea*

That was my main question Huntsman...concerned about the life of the frozen sand flea. They are partially thawed each time, and i've refroze them several times already. Hate to dump them, since I bring so many. They stay really cool in my cooler though each time.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think fresh is always better, but we have been hoarding the fleas for later in the year when the bait shops don't have em' and the waters too cold to dig em (don't even know if they would be there). 

To answer your question, it's fine. Even the black ones. When they are alive, make sure to keep washing them in salt water and draining their "orange-ish" colored doo doo pie. I use a trolling minnow bucket and it works well. When ya get home, pop em' in the freezer. I know the bait shops usually add water and freeze the fleas in a puck, but I don't like the way they thaw out for some reason. I like the individual frozen fleas . . . like dip' n dots ice cream 

When you take the frozen ones on your next trip, just keep em' on ice, and re-freeze those puppies. BTW, I think during early summer, the fleas with the orange "eggs" are awesome. Dig or buy a bunch and save the orange bellies for winter!!!!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cut Baits*

So, they don't really smell "bad"to the fish after being thawed and rethawed several times? Like I said, they are always kept very cool in cooler. The thing about bringing any kind of cut bait and sand fleas is being sure to bring enough, but then you end up re-freezing it..sometimes more than once. I'm curious to know what everyone else does..throw it or re-freeze it?


----------

